# Ipod Fm Transmitter



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well all transmitters suck in my opinion, but on my fifth try I have one that is at least decent. It comes with $100 price tag..I hear a slight static but not nearly as much as other ones ive tried, and also this one doesnt look to bad and the gray color is really close to my interior color. So I guess this will have to work until I find a better way to connect my ipod.










http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7384332&type=product&id=1122654250706


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I feel scared to say it-aux input*hauls ass away from the forums*


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

lol yeah lets not go into that...but hey if i find it ill use it lol


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I feel scared to say it-aux input*hauls ass away from the forums*


hi. i am yan's twin brother. yan is not here right now, but he wanted me to ask you for a FREAKING PART NUMBER


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

As I said before, the man told me the had it, I called them up again today, they said "No Sir, we don't have it, but we do have it for the 3, 5, 6, X3, + X5." 

I hate you yan....


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> As I said before, the man told me the had it, I called them up again today, they said "No Sir, we don't have it, but we do have it for the 3, 5, 6, X3, + X5."
> 
> I hate you yan....


i want to say i told you so, but that wouldn't be very original


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

your both wrong because i have the part and the part number so ughhhh.....wait no i dont..haha


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok kato.....


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

im confused....:eeps:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Good, its better to be confused about something sometimes than to know all the facts.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

lol, so i cannot plug my ipod into the BMW through the back of my cd player..correct?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> lol, so i cannot plug my ipod into the BMW through the back of my cd player..correct?


lol now how on earth would that be possible


----------



## SLiX2 (Aug 28, 2005)

This is working for me pretty well. Just seems that the thing works better when the part that displayes the signal its placed higher in the vehicle. I have velcro attached to the back of the device and the center console, that seems to work well.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7048312&type=product&id=1107956964452


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

SLiX2 said:


> This is working for me pretty well. Just seems that the thing works better when the part that displayes the signal its placed higher in the vehicle. I have velcro attached to the back of the device and the center console, that seems to work well.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7048312&type=product&id=1107956964452


Oh I bought that one b4 and it sounded like trash for me...But now the one im using i changed the station to a lower freq. and now its static free and works just fine


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

kato23 said:


> lol now how on earth would that be possible


in the lexus' (some of them) there is an extra input in teh back ur cd player which u can insert the ipod into w. a cable. like an auxillary input..

EDIT/ not lexuses, my bad, some cd players have an input in the back which you can hook something up with, srry for the confusion


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> in the lexus' (some of them) there is an extra input in teh back ur cd player which u can insert the ipod into w. a cable. like an auxillary input..
> 
> EDIT/ not lexuses, my bad, some cd players have an input in the back which you can hook something up with, srry for the confusion


Oh its cool Im sure BMW will take that into account on the 2007 models or at least they should i mean only about 5 people in the world dont have ipods lol


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

SLiX2 said:


> This is working for me pretty well. Just seems that the thing works better when the part that displayes the signal its placed higher in the vehicle. I have velcro attached to the back of the device and the center console, that seems to work well.


this is because in the E65/E66, the fm antenna is located inside the C-piller -- so the closer or more on the level with it you get, the better your reception would be.


----------



## gman750i (Jan 9, 2006)

*Finally - An AUX for the 7er? NOT!*

I decided that i was tired of waiting for the phantom AUX input part number, so I decided to see what I could do. I took apart my bluetooth headset, my CD player, the MOST fiber connector and the iDrive controller. I put it all in the blender, added some ball bearings and a bunch of duct tape. I then upgraded the car to MS Windows Server 2003 and finished it off with a flux capacitor, My iPod still doesn't work.:rofl:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

gman750i said:


> I decided that i was tired of waiting for the phantom AUX input part number, so I decided to see what I could do. I took apart my bluetooth headset, my CD player, the MOST fiber connector and the iDrive controller. I put it all in the blender, added some ball bearings and a bunch of duct tape. I then upgraded the car to MS Windows Server 2003 and finished it off with a flux capacitor, My iPod still doesn't work.:rofl:


lol thats funny


----------

